# Auditd service not getting started



## 2arunpmohan (Mar 21, 2019)

I am running pfsense, with FreeBSD version 11.2-RELEASE-p6.
I am trying to implement some audit activities and I tried starting the auditd service by using the following command:
`service auditd start`
But the above is giving the following error:

```
/etc/rc.d/auditd: WARNING: run_rc_command: cannot run /usr/sbin/auditd
```

Also, on inspection, I found that the auditd file is missing from /usr/sbin

How can I start successful auditd service in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2019)

2arunpmohan said:


> I am running pfsense,


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

